# Good sources of baking supplies?



## swinchen (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi All,

I recently have gotten into artisan bread.  I never knew it could be done so well at home!!  I have a pizza stone which I like quite well... but my peel is horrible.   I am also looking to get some other less common tools like a couche and a bread lame.  I also want some good storage containers for flour (so I can scoop in easily), and a larger one for dough.

Amazon has a lot of stuff but I find it clunky to navigate unless I know exactly what I am looking for.  Do you have any good recommendations for places to get tools and supplies for the artisan baker?

Also...  what do you recommend for a no-knead cookbook?  I have "Artisan bread in 5 minutes a day" but the lack of baker's percentages is a HUGE oversight in my opinion.

Thanks for the advice!
Sam


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 25, 2010)

KAF would be a good place to start.  I'm sure with some effort you could find similar items at better prices but I like to peruse their site.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2010)

I second KAF...best place to look on the Internet!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 25, 2010)

Not every place has it, but some do. We have a restaurant and special baking supply stores here. They have anything and everything you can imagine.


----------



## swinchen (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I just found this place: breatopia store.  WOW!  they have some really nice look stuff.   I am already envious of the 3/4" stones.


----------

